# Suspect Allegedly Tried to Cut Neighbor's Man's Toes, Scalp



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

_"Peterson may have been delusional and had possibly been drinking."_

Ya think?

http://www.wkrg.com/crime/article/c...hbors-toes-scalp/1204018/Jan-13-2011_2-05-pm/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There are some really messed-up people running around


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Eeeww. There goes the neighborhood.


----------

